# [Video] Type C IV WitLong Mod



## spirit (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I know there have been talks about the C IV WitLong locking up. I believe I've found a mod that either completely, or at least mostly, eliminate these lockups.

Here's a vid I made about the mods I did.


----------

